# Roads in N Spain and Esp around Picos



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi All
I am at the start of "planning" a 6 month trip and want to include N Spain and in particular the Picos mountains. Unfortunately I have read several reviews that suggest the roads in the area can be a bit on the hairy side! Bravery not being one of my strong suits I wondered if some equally nervy passenger could advise on how we will get on in an 8.5m long 3.4m high van particularly on the road to and from Potes.
Also looking for any recommendations for must-see places in N Spain en-route to Portugal. We are mainly scenery and coastal peeps due to recent addition of crazy spaniel but know that we should try a bit of culture from time to time! Happy on aires or wildcamping although we are obviously not easy to miss!
Thanks for any help or reassurance
Sally


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If your route takes you through Riano, there is some spectacular scenery, lakes and mountains, as you cross the bridge. The bridge is not ideal for stopping so have your camera at the ready. 


42.97406, -5.01386

A few years ago we did that drive from Bilbao, via Picos (Potes) down to southern Portugal. Admittedly only in a 6m but don't remember any nasty moments. Many large outfits seen camping in Potes sites.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You will be fine on N roads. Generally most decent looking roads are OK but when you see all the twists and turns on the map indicating that a road is a mountain road you need to exercise a little discretion. 

Generally (but not always) towns and villages need to accessible for deliveries to shops, deliveries of construction materials etc. Often there is public transport too, so if it's a bus route (look out for bus stops/shelters) then it's OK for you too. If bigger vehicles than yours can use the roads so can you.

The use of discretion comes into it firstly when considering turning off a good road on to a more minor one. If it doesn't look a good enough, wide enough road for you then just don't take it. If after going along a road for a while you decide it's not for you then turn round at the first opportunity and go back.

If in doubt and you aren't in a hurry find a place to park and wait to see what other traffic uses the road.

The main problem is likely to be finding your way through a small town or village. The local truck or bus drivers will know their way around avoiding the narrow streets, you won't. So always be prepared to turn round and go back or park on the outskirts and walk in. 

It's good to try and remember the last place you passed where you could turn around when exploring like this, Alan.


----------

